# Bellicosus Familienfreundliche Gilde Allianz/Durotan sucht Member



## doncenzo69 (30. September 2016)

Wir die Gilde Bellicosus suchen nach Leuten die Azeroth vor der Legion beschützen wollen, aber trotzdem noch ihre Familie und den Rest des Alltages unter einen Hut bekommen müssen.
 
Solltest du also nicht so viel Zeit mit deinem Hobby verbringen können, suchst du nach einer Gemeinschaft in der es allen so geht, in der jeder einen Gang langsamer Spielt und Rücksicht auf das Leben genommen wird.
 
Gehst du gerne in Instanzen willst aber nicht unbedingt über das Tool gehen da du keine Lust auf Stress hast und das schnelle Rushen, dann lass uns gemeinsam eine Gilde gestalten in der einem Geholfen wird und man gemeinschaftlich mit Spaß das Spiel und seinen Inhalt genießen kann.
 
Wir suchen sowohl erfahrene als auch Anfänger, das alter spielt keine große Rolle die geistige reife aber schon.
 
Wir suchen auch noch Leute die sich etwas mehr einbringen wollen, weil es ihnen Spaß macht bei einer Gilden Leitung dabei zu sein und Organisatorisch mitzuwirken.
 
Also solltest du dich angesprochen fühlen dann melde dich im Spiel einfach bei Canrnage oder schreib einfach eine Antwort hier in den Thread.
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

